# Suzuki vs yamaha midrage outboards



## mwassman (Mar 7, 2012)

I dont really want to start any arguements on this subject due to customer loyalty and i know that is usually the result of these kind of discusions, but i really do want some advise.
I had my mind made up on a yamaha 40hp 4st due to yamaha's solid reputation and all my buddies use them with out any problems.
But ive been looking at those suzuki outboards and i dont know much about the but for less money i can get a 40hp motor with power trim vs yammy's gas assist and on the web site it sais it more power and a stronger alternator than the yamaha. Also it sais ther are 4 valves per cylinder vs yamaha's 2 per. 
On paper the suzuki looks better for a better price but i dont know any one who owns or has any experience with a suzuki.

Whitch ever one i get would be a tiller on a alweld 1652 mod v. And it would be used in salt water
Can any one give me some insight on this subject. Pros/cons ect...
Thank you


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 8, 2012)

Well if I had the money to even consider a new motor I would buy an American made 40hp Evinrude Etec. But If you want to compare Suzu and Yamy well the big difference is weight with the Yamy being about 60lbs lighter than the Suzu. But the Suzu does reportedly put out 18 amps compared to the 15 amp Yamy (Etec 25 amps dedicated by the way). If they didn't make rudes and I had to chose I would go Yamy but thank goodness I am to poor to even have to consider any of this. Although I do daydream on Evinrudes site once in awhile imagining a beautiful blue Etec on my boat :mrgreen:


----------



## mwassman (Mar 8, 2012)

Haha ive done my share of daydreaming my self, so much i just cant stand it anymore. You are correct (jonny) the suzuki does wiegh a good bit more and that is a factor for being as im going to put a javk plate ( extra 30lbs) on the back. Yea a rude would be nice motor to have i ran a 83 35hp for a long time until my gears striped out. They are pretty proud of them though, i have my yammy dealer talked down to a unbelievable price. 

Any one had luck with mercs? I just now looked at them comparing lbs, ive heard the 2strokes are noisy and are prone to mechanical issues. I havent heard anything about thier 4str though. I have pretty open mind


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 8, 2012)

To be honest with you mwassman Yamaha makes a really good motor from everything I have seen and heard. There power to weight ratio and reliability is second to none from all the info and knowledge I have. We had one at work that was a mid 90's 25hp and the damn thing seemed indestructable. And we used it to push a 25 ton pile driver barge when we couldn't get our tugboats on the smaller lakes so it was abused and used really hard. Granted we didn't break any speed records but it was light enough to pack around and had enough power to do the little jobs we had to do. 

I don't think Merc makes a 2 stroke 40hp anymore? And I know there 4 stroke is heavier than the Yamy. And if you buy a Merc you may as well buy the Tohatsu (same motor, different paint and cowling) and save you some money. I would buy the Yamy over a Merc myself.


----------



## mwassman (Mar 8, 2012)

i will prob go with yamaha, Power trim and tilt isnt that important to me, it seems like they have a better rep and have def proven themselves to every one i know, best to stick with what u know i reckon


----------



## turbotodd (Mar 10, 2012)

Yamaha's gas assist is absolutely sweet! We've sold a few of them. No lie here-to tilt it up, you grab the back of the cowling with ONE finger and pull. Literally. Takes about 5-10 lbs of force to tilt. It's important to keep it locked down though because it tilts so easily. Easy to get used to. It's been my understanding that the same gas assist is supposed to be retrofitted to the NEW (2013) 25 4 strokes. They need it desparately.

As far as the two motors go, I like the Yamaha. 2 valve engine. Old school-yes. But stone reliable, torquey down low and makes plenty of HP right up to 6000 RPM. Very linear. I've only run one suzuki 40 and it was every bit as nice as the Yamaha was, but heavier. Ran well-just slightly louder at idle. Not by much though. Suzuki also has 3 amps more charging system output which is nothing really. 

charging output is a "selling" point but for instance the Etec, the engine's normal operation USES 10-15 amps at full throttle/full load so you basically only have 10-15 amps left to charge the battery. Suzuki and Yamaha also run the same principle but they are not direct injected. The DI engines' injectors require more electrical power and the fuel pump also requires more juice-as it runs a much higher fuel pressure (has to in order to overcome cylincer pressure). I have never been impressed with any of the ETEC's. 

There was an issue with the fuel pump in the EARLY F40 Yamaha's but they were recalled and subsequently repaired. No further problems have been reported that I know of.

The yamaha is simple. Single overhead camshaft, 6 valves, with rocker arms. And a simple EFI fuel system. Also a simple lower unit design. The whole outboard is simple and that is a strong point. Less stuff to potentially go afoul and if something was to ever go south, less expensive. Also maintenance costs are lower than, say, a DOHC 12v engine or a DI engine.

Last-and most important is Yamaha's customer service. I've worked with their sales, parts, and service representatives. All of them are professional and knowledgeable. Best of all they're job is to help support the customer and not to support JUST the dealer, which is what ALL of the other manufacturer's reps seem to want to do. And I've dealt with them all including suzuki. Mercury was absolutely horrible and is why my boss sold off the Merc end of the dealership when he had the chance. I've seen Yamaha buy repairs (and some expensive ones at that) that were not really "warranty" (neglect/abuse) repairs in order to help the customer realize that they are totally committed to satisfaction. The dealer has a responsibility as well and they have to go to bad for you.

Yeah I work for a dealer but I'm off work so I can say what I want. I own Yamaha stuff. I've had 'Rudes too. And Johnsons. And Mercury's, Mariners, one little Suzuki, and a Briggs outboard. I still love my Yamaha even though it's 12 years old now.


----------



## Mike Redmond (Mar 10, 2012)

My humble opinion on this one,is like trying to decide wich of the two is better... Fords or Chevies,,,,


----------



## mwassman (Mar 11, 2012)

turbotodd said:


> Yamaha's gas assist is absolutely sweet! We've sold a few of them. No lie here-to tilt it up, you grab the back of the cowling with ONE finger and pull. Literally. Takes about 5-10 lbs of force to tilt. It's important to keep it locked down though because it tilts so easily. Easy to get used to. It's been my understanding that the same gas assist is supposed to be retrofitted to the NEW (2013) 25 4 strokes. They need it desparately.
> 
> As far as the two motors go, I like the Yamaha. 2 valve engine. Old school-yes. But stone reliable, torquey down low and makes plenty of HP right up to 6000 RPM. Very linear. I've only run one suzuki 40 and it was every bit as nice as the Yamaha was, but heavier. Ran well-just slightly louder at idle. Not by much though. Suzuki also has 3 amps more charging system output which is nothing really.
> 
> ...




Tubotodd, i can tell you are deff a good sales man because you
Just made my mind up for me. Thank you


----------

